# Life with Winnie and Emma



## katt (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been having a hard time deciding if i wanted to continue with my old thread, or start a new one. Herman's passing is still hard on me, and i don't want to call it a "fresh" start, but i decided to make winnie a thread of her own, as well, i personally can't bear to update the old one and see photos of herman every time i do so.

as many of you know, winnie just lost her soul mate, herman, but to my astonishment, she is bouncing back better then expected. each day i see a little more loneliness in her. she fallows me around the house now, almost like she doesn't want to let out of her sight for fear of losing me as well. but we are surviving. the choice is rather set in stone that winnie is it for me in the bunny world. if the right rabbit were to need a home or simply come along, i of course would open my arms happily to it, but i am not searching for another rabbit, and don't plan on doing so.

so here they are, the first post-herman photos of winnie i have taken. i plan on getting back into the groove of it, as i love taking photos!!!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 23, 2007)

i am sorry for your loss. winnie is adorable!! i am glad you are back taking pics of her so we can see her in all her cuteness!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are definitely some disapproving Winnie photos 

Im glad to hear you both are doing ok. Give Winnie some kisses from me.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 23, 2007)

Winnie is just to adorable :nod


----------



## binkies (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe if you had tried to touch her hay, you were going to be in serious trouble!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2007)

okay, not so much a winnie update, as a katie one.

in my old blog for winnie and herman, i talked a few times recently about how my health was in question.

i was getting backpain, in the area near my kidneys. i also have been very tired (i mean, to the point of not being able to funtion sleepy), it seems to be all i have been doing is going to work, and sleeping. the thought of taking a shower, just thinking about it, makes me feel drained. i haven't been eating well, because nothing sounds good, and i kept on getting stomach aches when i would eat. headaches, dizziness, fatigue. it has been a rough 2 weeks.

i just thought i would update ya'll with what my doctor told me. i went in earlier this week, got some tests done. . . the illness:

exhaustion

overstressed, overworked, emotional termoil. it all lead to one big whoppin bout of exhaustion. it seems that when you mix in 48 hours a week working, stress of losing your health insurance, losing herman, added bills.. . it all just got to be to much.

but i am *starting* to feel better. eating regular meals, starting to take vitamins, recovering from losing herman. my managers at work seem to be worried about me, i constantly get asked daily how it is going, am i feeling alright. my doctor had mentioned taking the week off of work and recovering, but i can't afford to miss a week of work, and thinking about that all week would have just kept me stressed out. it got bad a few days ago. i just broke down, it is so hard to work all day on the edge, then come home, fall asleep, and wake up feeling just as tired as you were when you went to bed. it is fusterating.

so anyway, that is the news on katie. i got some winnie and emma photos to update ya'll with, but that will have to wait as my camera is in my car. . .


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2007)

okay, i have MASS amounts of photos. i am starting to really feel better, and now feel awake!!!

anywho. . . i mostly have photos of emma, as i only uploaded about 1/2 of the photos, and the first 1/2 is emma. . . i promise tomorrow i will update with the other 1/2 (meaning winnie photos)

if it isn't to much trouble, could i get emma's name added to the title of the blog?? i don't really want to have 2 blogs going, and she is going to be here forever (if not, then for a long time)

okay, first, the handfull of winnie photos i did get uploaded tonight:





















now emma!

let me tell ya'll, getting this girl to come out of her shell has been a joy to watch. she makes me believe in fate and my roommate and i are totally in love with her. i am happy to have her around. i hope that in the end she bonds with winnie. winnie is lonely without herman, i can tell. i keep telling myself that it will take time for her to adjust, but i know how happy she was with herman, and i know that she really likes having someone around. we will see in the end. . . fate brought her to me when i wasn't looking, maybe it plans on me keeping her as well.






look at that dewlap!! 

*please don't mind the wire cage flooring, she is temporarily in our "just in case cage" that is a smaller petsmart cage with a wire floor. . . new cage comming in the next 2 days as i have them off of work*











*chins* "this is mind now"






"and so is this" *chins*






"i wish i could read!"






"and this is for sure mine" *double chins*






"oh, what is this?" *chins* "i think it should be mine as well"






"hello! what kind of rabbit are you?"






"i wonder what is in there?"






"huh, looks interesting"






"what do you suppose?". . . "maybe if i stand like a bear i can get a better look"











"i'll be right back"


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 30, 2007)

I changed the name of your blog for you. Is that what you where thinking?

--Dawn


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2007)

yes dawn, thank you!


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 30, 2007)

Awe. What cute buns(ha, that sounds funny). Have you tried putting them together?

Outside cage time? I'm sorry for your loss, and good luck.:brownbunny


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

winnie is never caged, but i have been keeping her in my bedroom while emma is in the living room. she is only allowed to wander out to the living room now when either jessica or i are up and moving around.

in the first few days, winnie met emma between the wire of emma cage. emma got a big bite on the lip (it is healing perfectly). so we decided to play it safe.

2 days later, they are still fighting between the wire. . . so finally i pull them both out and lay them next to each other and pull a bonding date. . . they still aren't friends. . . still fight, but don't really go at each other with as much force.

with time, i will put them together. . .slowly


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

They're so cute! I love the "stretch until I can see a bit better in there" look~!


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

wow, i feel like a bad blog keeper! i haven't updated with photos in sooo long!

we are all okay, stable. that is a good word. herman's death still haunts me daily, but hislack of bunnybody next to me at night left an empty space that winnie was quick to fill. in fact it has started to become an issue of her somehow taking over the entire bed at night with her 6 pounds of bunny cuteness.

a gathering of 'katie fan's' is keeping me healthy. the cooks at work (i work at a hospital in the kitchen) are quick to make me food, after claiming that my tendency twards skipping meals had to do something with my bout of exhaustion. i have to agree, and am daily being stuffed with food. it is amazing that even after 2 or 3 weeks of my bad days is still have moments were i just want to give up and hide under the covers. 

my sister is getting enduced tomorrow. it still amazes me that come this time tomorrow night, i might be an aunt.

my newest addition (and all you body mods out there will love this) was a cleavage piercing (i was going to post photos, but won't as i don't want to disrespect anyone with what a person might deem unappropriate. . . just google it if you want to see what it looks like. sadly within a week it rejected and i had to take it out tonight. once i am all healed, i am going to try it again.

i guess i should show some bunny photos. . . as that is what this blog is really ment for. . .











winnie has gotten in the habbit of whenever getting a treat, she grabs it and runs






only to book it to the bathroom, where she sits by the bathtub and munches. . .






it is rather comical . . . her other spot she likes is under the table. the other night she snatched a water-cracker from my roommate and took off with it (note: we DO NOT feed her these, she simply snuck it herself while we weren't looking)






but once in a while, we talk her into eating with us:











sometimes even sharing the food we are currently eating:






oh, my girl. what would i do without her?

as for bunny number 2. . . well, miss emma has begun to binki!!!! and dead bunny flopping, and getting use to humans!






still a little trouble maker though. . . whenever she does something bad, and we tell her no, she tends to try to hide. . . well, the other day she attempted to hide behind a stool, not knowing that she was a smidge to big to get the affect needed






but she is adorable, so being angry at her for any amount of time is hard






on a note about emma. . . this has been a battle of back and forth. my roommate has a friend that we have bunny sat for a few times. a while back, she meet emma and fell in love. she is comming over in a few days to spend some time with her. if all goes well, then emma is going to have a 'vacation' at her house. if all goes well, emma will go and live with her. i took emma in thinking i was going to rehome her, then i fell in love. but as much as i love her, i know that this lady has the *perfect* personality, and the small amount of time they were together, it was love at first sight on both parts. i think the hardest thing with taking in any kind of rescue (doesn't matter if it is a dump, a foster from a rescue, or a case of emma- getting her out of a terrible pet store) is you have to realize that as much as you love them, sometimes there is someone out there that is their heart-human (just like people have heart-bunnies, i think bunnies have heart-humans). . . i can't stand in the way of that. plus i really hope to be able to foster more rescues in the future, and my limit is winnie plus a foster. . . i simply don't have the space for anymore. i hate that i feel like i am playing "musical rabbits". . . but i want emma to have the best home possible, and i think that her best home isn't with me, but with my roommate friend. but nothing is set in stone. . . so we will see how it goes. . .


anyways, there is an update. . . however speratic it might be. . .


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Katt, both Winnie and Emma have the most wonderful, adorable faces! I love the frontal face shots of them...just so sweet! :inlove: I can imagine it would be very hard to part with Emma, yet if it is meant to be, then it just is...though I imagine you'd still get to see her from time to time? And how wonderful if you can take in more rescues, even if it's one at a time. Hearing of bunnies in need of homes who wind up going to someone as loving as you is so uplifting. And if Emma does stay with you, then you will definitely have to keep updating us on her and Winnie's adventures. 

Oh, btw, Yofi does the same thing as Winnie! When I give him a treat, such as a mini-carrot, he always takes off with it and runs. Usually he winds up in the kitchen, and at first I thought he simply prefered eating things there. But now I've figured out that he's simply afraid of it getting stolen, and so he runs to the nearest secluded spot to enjoy his treasure in peace. If I approached him after he'd run to the kitchen, he would quickly grasp the treat in his mouth again and run off to another spot in the house...clearly saying as he'd run, "This is MINE...don't even _think_ about taking it!"

And congrats on becoming an aunt! So do you have a niece or nephew?


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

i have a nephew!!!!






Jack was born at 5 punds 14 ounces. . . about a month early!!! mom and son are doing great, they came home today, and i spent most of the day there. . .



emma went to her new home today . . . the house feels a little empty, but the way they connected is scary. . . you could just tell it was a perfect fit. i will get to see her and get updates. we bunny-sit for them when they are out of town, so she will be back now and again. . . i just can't believe how they got along. of course this is just a trial. . . if it doesn't work out emma will be back, but i honestly can't see it not working out. . .


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, what a tiny, handsome little guy he is!! aaaww...just look at his cute little fists.  Congrats to your sister on her new arrival, and congrats again to you becoming an aunt! (Love his name too...Jack...)

It's very bittersweet about Emma....:hug: She is such a fortunate little bunny, though! I know you will miss her, but it's wonderful you will still get to see her from time to time. And just think...she has a backup mom if things somehow don't work out!  Most bunnies don't get that. 

(I'll be waiting to hear of the next rescue you take in, Katt... )


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

so how bout a winnie and katie update????

i feel like i haven't posted about us in a while!

well, first i am excited that i may be getting a better position at my job! i am not holding my breath, but it would be every other weekend off (i currently work every weekend), and a promised 40 hours a week (i am only promised 16 right now!).

winnie is doing just dandy. . . except for her little marking mishap were she seems to constantly be markering the area that emma's cage was at.

emma is fitting in perfectly at her new home! they are getting along great, and emma had her first meeting with the other bunny of the household and i guess it went well. emma is getting spayed this month which is another bonus!

winnie photos!




































and if looks could kill, i would be dead right now. . . i swear my winnie isn't as mean as she looks in photos! although i did start to get on her last nerve by constantly snapping photos when all she wanted to do was munch her greens!

the ultimate disapproving bunny:


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2007)

aww theres my pretty girl! I need to come to TC sometime soon and visit you guys (and my best friend who I have yet to visit up there lol).

Good luck with your job!


----------



## katt (Nov 10, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> aww theres my pretty girl! I need to come to TC sometime soon and visit you guys (and my best friend who I have yet to visit up there lol).
> 
> Good luck with your job!


yes, i think aunt haley needs to come visit winnie!!!! (and maybe bring one of her rescue boys for a date?????)


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

oh! i am back! yay! my computer was terribly sick. . .something about the bird flu or another??? but it is all better now!

so only one photo of winnie for right now, and it has me in it too! i was getting ready to leave for a christmas party and was giving winnie a good-bye cuddle:






we are all good here. winnie is happily awaiting the yule (wiccan 'christmas') and christmas, already have her christmas shopping almost complete. . .

i am still seeing the doctor weekly for my neck. . . grr. . . can't wait for that to get all healed up. . .

and lula (the rattie) is still looking for a home, but is rather content to live the winter here!

anyway, i am off to work!


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2007)

aww you both look beautiful! 

Hey, I might come to TC this week to visit my friend, would you like me to bring anyone to meet Winnie? I still have Max and hes so sweet. I feel awful bc he definitely needs to be free roaming (and you can tell he wants to be loved so badly) but I dont have much time for him..


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

hey thanks!

do you know what day you are comming up??? i would be interested in meeting mr. 2.0 he sure does sound like a cutie. . . but it if am working all day long then i would hate for you to bring him up just for me to not get the chance to meet him. . .


----------



## missyscove (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pictures!

Are you wiccan? Just curious. We learned about Wicca in my World Religions class.
*katt wrote: *


> we are all good here. winnie is happily awaiting the yule (wiccan 'christmas') and christmas, already have her christmas shopping almost complete. . .


----------



## Hollybaby (May 11, 2008)

you must be one great rabbit owner. Don't worry,Herman and Trixie are watching over you now from heaven frolicing in field of flower and all the alfalfa they can eat. The songs you put on to contribute to your rabbits made me ball my eyes out.:cry4: I cried for like an hour holding my rabbit Holly close to me. I am afriad I might lose cause she is so old. :sad:I hope the best for you.AndI hope that you will find comfortknowing your rabbits are in a better place. :innocent

 best wishes, 

 Madelineurplepansy:


----------

